# 02 Spec V Starting and Fuel Issue?



## ddsvi (Jun 30, 2010)

I have an 02 SER SPEC-V. Over the past 6 months or so. Maybe 5-10 times. After driving for an hour or so, then turning the car off. If I try to start the car back up within 20 mins or so The car would not crank. I turn the key off for a sec then on again and it cranks up.

Today I started the car up but had no power. When I put the pedal all the way on the floor the RPM's went to about 2500-3000 and wouldnt go any higher. I Barely got the car backed out of my driveway. So I turned the car off and turned it right back on and it started perfect with plenty of power, RPM's would would go to 6k no problem. I turn it right back off and back on and had the same problem again with no power. Its like Im not getting any gas. So I turn it off and right back on again and have plenty of power again. 

So I just parked it and drove my truck to work today. Anyone have any idea what may be causing this.

I should add that I have had a Check Engine light that comes and goes for a while.I had it read a few months back. I dont remember everything it said could be the cause, but it had to do with a fuel pressure leak of some sort. I think there was 3 possible resolutions, the first one was to change the fuel cap which I did at the time and the check engine light didnt go out, but never had any major issues till today.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Have you pulled any codes???


----------



## ddsvi (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey Speedo, I havent pulled any codes today. I did a couple of months back like I posted. But I dont remember what it was exactly. I will try to get it up to Autozone this afternoon to get the codes pulled again and post them here.


----------



## ddsvi (Jun 30, 2010)

A little more info:

I went to Autozone and had the code read.

Code P0455

Definition: EVAP large leak detected

Explanation: The ECM has detected a large leak in the EVAP system during a system monitor test

Probable Cause:
1. Defective, loose or missing fuel cap (Already replaced the fuel cap)
2. EVAP canister broke, hose cracked or not connected.
3. Purge or vent soleniod defective.
4. Vacuum leak at engine.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

The canister is behind the left rear wheel, might start checking the hoses etc
might be able to fix it for free!


----------



## ddsvi (Jun 30, 2010)

As far as I can tell all the hoses are connected and I cant find any cracks in them.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

after you replaced the gas cap, did the light go out? (you probably had to go thru some drive cycles for it to go out) have you checked on the hose's etc under the hood yet?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yet another thread started by a new poster that has no conclusion. Seems that people want free answers quickly and after their problem is solved they can't even bother to tell us what the problem was or thank anyone.


----------

